# dynamic flexibility



## solor (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi,

I used to do Muay Thai, and ever since I kept doing dynamic flexibility exercises to maintain my flexibility.

I'm looking for new exercises, that one could do every morning / in front of the TV, with no need of a mat.

What are your favorite exercises?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome to MT!

I'm no help, I just stretch.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to MT, bro.

Here's one you might like. Should only do it after you're warmed up and stretched out.







Gravity does most of the work. Every minute or so, use your hands to pull the legs toward the floor a little more. Put a pillow under your head for comfort.

Word of caution - your legs will go to sleep after ten minutes. You won't be able to just get up and run should the house catch fire.


----------



## JR 137 (May 1, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When you use your leg to block your opponent's roundhouse kick, whoever has strong shin bone will win. When your leg hits on your opponent's leg, it will be too late to pull it back. The issue is how will you know that whether your shin bone is harder than your opponent's shin bone, or the other way around?
> 
> What's your opinion on this?





Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, bro.
> 
> Here's one you might like. Should only do it after you're warmed up and stretched out.
> 
> ...



I'd call that static stretching rather than dynamic.  Dynamic stretching has active movement associated with it.  Think high knees, butt kicks, arms extended out and kicking your hands while walking/jogging.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 1, 2016)

Not sure if these would help or not.


----------



## solor (May 2, 2016)

Guys, Thank you so much!

I appreciate your support!

That last clip is awesome CrazyD


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 2, 2016)

In addition to flexibility exercises you might consider also working on balance and range of motion.


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2016)

solor said:


> Guys, Thank you so much!
> 
> I appreciate your support!
> 
> That last clip is awesome CrazyD



It is, but the first clip CrazyD showed is better for all around flexibility, sparring and rolling. IMO.


----------

